# United Modern Arnis!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2008)

[yt]LS9uVCvs85g&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Brian King (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice find.
Thanks
Brian King


----------



## arnisador (Aug 7, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------

